# Lee Valley Bench Plane Blade and Chip Breaker Set - Stanley/Record



## felkadelic

Did it require filing down the throat? My Pinnacle set looks like it will require removing quite a bit of iron, even with the frog moved as far back as possible.


----------



## Marty5965

Hmm, interesting. I have a vintage Record #7, I may get a set for it. Thanks for the review.


----------



## StephenPrunier

Looks like an option for me too! I'm in the market for the same thing for my Record #4, and my Stanley #6.


----------



## Mike67

I have a few sets of these in various planes and agree with the OP. These things will transform on old Stanley. Mine didn't require any grinding to fit. Just a quick hone and they were ready to go.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Fan of these sets as well. I prefer 01, and I can't decide if I like these or Hocks better. I do like that these are not square at the top like hock. Look more original.
Depends on the plane whether you'll have to open up the mouth any if at all. I will say the veritas chipbreaker is designed better than the hock for using a smaller mouth. Not sure what others think, but sometimes I've backed the frog up behind the mouth opening with these thick blades. It doesn't seem to matter with the big bevel on these thick blades, there's no contact made….and it works fine for me.


----------



## knothead

felkadelic - If I remember correctly the Pinnacle states that you "might" have to modify the mouth of your plane to fit their set, I didn't want that because once filed you are stuck with their product, so I left the Pinnacle set on the shelf for that reason. The Lee Valley set is about all you would put in your Stanley and still be able to use it unmodified, I did need to move the frog back a little but it works great, nice thin shavings. I think the Lee Valley blade and the stock Stanley chip breaker (Blades are sold separately) would NEVER give you any trouble or need to modify your plane. Best thing is, this iron and cap fit both the #4 AND the #5 so there is the best of both worlds as far as I'm concerned. I plan to buy irons for my other planes that are suffering from original irons.

BigRedKnothead - I always get confused unless I read is the 01 harder or the A2? My order defaulted to A2, I think because they are pushing the A2 but I really can't tell much difference in actual use, I do have both.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The A2 is supposed to be harder and last longer. The O1 is easier to sharpen and is supposed to get a superior edge. All up for debate. I just like the way the O1 sharpens on my oil stones. I don't mind sharpening more often, if it's qucker and gets great results. They say waterstones are more effective on A2, and I despise water stones. Haven't tried pmv11 yet, but one is on the way.

One should also note the option of just upgrading the blade and not the chipbreaker. I've done this on planes i don't want to modify, like bedrocks. I just tuned the stock chipbreaker and called it good. It's still a big upgrade from the wimpy stanley stock blades.


----------



## Deycart

I used one of the vertas blades in my 603 rebuild. 
http://lumberjocks.com/Deycart/blog/34986

Just like everyone has said. Sharp out of the box, all the machining is perfect and all I had to do was put it on the strop a bit.


----------

